# Tesla S Plaid and FSD?



## MSUDVM (11 mo ago)

I have had my Tesla S Plaid since August 2021. I ordered the car with all options including FSD. The cost was around $150K and now 6 months into it, my FSD and still not been activated. Am I missing something here? How to I get FSB activated on my car. My autopilot screen says I am in the queue. Thanks.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

MSUDVM said:


> I have had my Tesla S Plaid since August 2021. I ordered the car with all options including FSD. The cost was around $150K and now 6 months into it, my FSD and still not been activated. Am I missing something here? How to I get FSB activated on my car. My autopilot screen says I am in the queue. Thanks.


I have FSD Beta on 2 cars. I've not heard of an autopilot queue being identified except needing to get a high safety score. Have you been through the safety scoring process?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Bigriver said:


> I have FSD Beta on 2 cars. I've not heard of an autopilot queue being identified except needing to get a high safety score. Have you been through the safety scoring process?


Does Tesla have an official document or web page about the whole FSD Beta process?
I wasn't able to find anything.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

garsh said:


> Does Tesla have an official document or web page about the whole FSD Beta process?
> I wasn't able to find anything.


Good question. I'm not finding any official Tesla blog specifically about FSD Beta, but requesting to become a part of the program happened in September with 2021.32.22. Here is the screen that should show up in a car with FSD purchased (or subscription) to opt into the program:









And then there is the safety score "fun" which Tesla does explain in gruesome detail:
https://www.tesla.com/support/safety-score
I have not been keeping track what the cutoff score currently is… maybe 98 and above? Need the safety score with at least 7 days of scoring and at least 100 miles.


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

It's probably just me but I feel like Tesla shouldn't charge you for FSD until you 'pass the test' and they bless you with the beta; then pay to get it, if you still want it that is


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

I think that there may be some confusion on which FSD beta that you are talking about. I think Tesla may call them the same thing in difference places.

One version is the FSD that you get that will provide speed control, lane change, and exist off of limited access, divided highways (i.e. Interstates). This, if you paid for it, you should have.

The second version, is the beta which is very limited access, currently only available to some folks with 99 or 100 Safety Scores. Unless you have a Safety Score of 99 or 100, you aren't going to get this. This version does the same thing as the other, but on all roads. It will take you from home to work.
Again, there are probably a million people waiting on it. With an August 21 car, there may be 900,000 people ahead of you in the queue.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Ed Woodrick said:


> One version is the FSD that you get that will provide speed control, lane change, and exist off of limited access, divided highways (i.e. Interstates). This, if you paid for it, you should have.


^ This is the ßeta version. Says so on every screen that you must accept to enable it.


Ed Woodrick said:


> The second version, is the beta which is very limited access, currently only available to some folks with 99 or 100 Safety Scores.


This technically is Alpha code since it's not "feature complete", in any case it's pre-ßeta to the existing ßeta code that has limited distribution. I call it ßeta-ßeta or ßß for short.

Before ßß there was FSD on City 5treets where it would perform lane keeping, speed control and stop (actually STOP!!) for stop signs and traffic lights. It did not follow navigation destinations though.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Ed Woodrick said:


> It will take you from home to work.


[someday]


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

Ed Woodrick said:


> there are probably a million people waiting on it. With an August 21 car, there may be 900,000 people ahead of you in the queue.


Not how it works. There are those who bought a car, paid for one month subscription, and got FSD Beta after getting the necessary safety score. There is no factor of how long a person has had the car, when they bought or subscribed to FSD, nor how much they paid.


----------

